# Fluval flex 15 plants



## Chrisinmo (Dec 10, 2020)

I need advice on beginner plants for a Fluval flex 15. Substrate is eco complete, one large centerpiece of driftwood in tank. Stocking plans are male betta, some nano schooling fish and some Pygmy corydoras. Give me some planting suggestions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisinmo (Dec 10, 2020)

Lots of views but no recommendations so I thought I would post an update. I added some plants a couple of weeks ago then more tonight. Fist plants were Amazon Frog bit and some water sprite which I planted and floated. I like the frog it but the water sprite kept trying to un-plant itself. I still have some floating but will likely remove the water sprite all together in the near future. 

Tonight I added some Jungle Val to replace the water sprite as a background plant, Crypt Wendtii Bronze, and an Anubis Nana Petite on the driftwood. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griznatch (Nov 9, 2020)

Very cool piece of wood! 

Keep an eye on the jungle val, when it settles in, it can get get huge. I trimmed mine back today, some of it was over 8 feet long.


----------



## Chrisinmo (Dec 10, 2020)

The wood was used in a prior tank by my son. It was in a 75 gallon that was taken down about 5 years ago. The tank has since been sold but I held onto this and one other piece of driftwood from it to use if I were to set up a tank. When I got this tank I boiled and scrubbed down the driftwood and decided on this larger piece and the centerpiece for this tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

That would honestly could be filled by a ton of buce.


----------



## Chrisinmo (Dec 10, 2020)

Raith said:


> That would honestly could be filled by a ton of buce.



I am planning on adding more plants to the wood, was thinking of more Anubius nana petite. I am not very familiar with Buce but am open to suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Chrisinmo said:


> I am planning on adding more plants to the wood, was thinking of more Anubius nana petite. I am not very familiar with Buce but am open to suggestions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're similar plants, I think you'll like buce.


----------



## Baditude (Jan 25, 2021)

I have the same tank and similar driftwood. There are several varieties of Anubias you can use. Mixing regular nana and gold varieties looks great, attached with super glue to the rhizome. Also check out Hydrocotyle tripartita, a 3 leaf clover appearance. Star. repens can be used either as a stem plant or carpet. Check out buceplant.com and aquariumplant.com.

I supplemented the stock light with a LED strip light super glued to the underside of the canopy. Look on Amazon, eBay, or etsby. Only needs to be less thanks in length.


----------



## bicyclesmile (Feb 22, 2021)

Tank looks great! Would love to see an updated pic with current plant growth. 

I just planted my fluval flex 15 with a Java fern, some variation of sword plant, 2 small anubias and some jungle Val. The jungle Val almost melted away but after 2 weeks there seems to be a bunch of new growth.

How is the frog bit? I am looking for a floating plant for my tank too.


----------

